# The Ruger Pistol Caliber Carbine



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I never felt an attraction to pistol caliber carbines. What could a .45 or 9MM carbine do that a .223 carbine couldn't do better? I include the Ruger carbine in that. Heck. it weighs more than a pound more than my Colt SP-1 carbine. It can be a heck of a lot of fun that's what. I could say it's cheaper to shoot but that's not quite true since you'll be going through 9MM 's like they were .22's. Fine little carbine, kind of reminds me of an M-1 Carbine. I added a Tru Glo Red Dot, but the original sights aren't bad. It can be switched to use inexpensive Glock 17 magazines in under a minute which gives the added feature of carrying both pistol and carbine using the same magazines. Neat gun for around $500.00


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can only say: _À chacun son goût_.
Me? I'll take the SKS. It ain't perfect, but it's almost a real rifle.
And it even comes with a built-in monopod.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh, I like the SKS also. The Chinese and Yugoslavian are well made shoot forever-and-give-to-your Son-guns. I was lucky enough to catch the Golden Age of Curio & Relics and got new in the crate Yugo's for a song.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ours is Chinese.
It's Jean's car rifle.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice collection Tangof! Those are worth some money now.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, but all those great deals I picked up when the commie surplus hit the market somehow are disappearing. Started with seven CZ 82's, still have three. I had three East German Makarov's I still have one. I don't want to talk about the Yugo SKS's other than what you see is what I got left, and I didn't make a dime on anything. Family and Friends. (Sigh)


----------

